# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  عمومی سازی و بومی سازی در جاوا

## zehs_sha

در این مقاله دو مبحث عمومی سازی (Internationalization) و بومی سازی (Localization) در جاوا مورد برررسی قرار می‌گیرد. برای دیدن این مقاله بر روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید


http://www.idevcenter.com/articles/view.aspx?id=41

----------

